# Plus sized maternity portraits



## mrsdthompson (Aug 2, 2011)

I need help! I'm supposed to be doing a shoot for a plus sized momma and have no clue how to make her look pregnant (she says she doesn't but who knows we all feel fat when pg) Can you give me some tips!? Pretty please! I really want to do a good job!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

How to make her look pregnant?  Hire a pregnant model?


----------



## mrsdthompson (Aug 2, 2011)

Awww poor thing! I just want to do a good job for her and I'm not sure what angles would work the best or if there are any tricks I can use to make that belly look pregnant instead of just large.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

I think i misunderstood your question LOL.  You are saying you are doing a maternity shoot but she is not pregnant?  I am really confused.


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I think i misunderstood your question LOL. You are saying you are doing a maternity shoot but she is not pregnant? I am really confused.



hehe, Schwetty...what she means is the pregnant mother is a large person, therefore it's hard to tell she's pregnant


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

I SEEEE ahhahaahah.   Well.. wait until 9 months?


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mrsdthompson, I wish I had some advice, I recently wanted to shoot a pregnant friend of mine who is also plus-sized. I am trying to get all the practice in I can, but I just never asked her if I could because I couldn't think of a way to make her look pregnant. Even when she was 9 months you could not tell she was pregnant. So, it will be interesting to see if anyone here could offer some good advice.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 2, 2011)

mrsdthompson said:


> Awww poor thing! I just want to do a good job for her and I'm not sure what angles would work the best or if there are any tricks I can use to make that belly look pregnant instead of just large.



Liquify


----------



## adrianakyan (Aug 2, 2011)

make her hold her belly using both arms.


----------



## mrsdthompson (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks all! I will be doing the shoot on Thursday thank God I have more time to research this one! I was thinking the both arms thing and also to try having her place her arm between her breasts and belly to define that and then have the other hand under her tummy. It's all going to depend on exactly how big she is. I still have no clue...


----------

